# new crested gecko



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

heres some shots of my new gecko I got yesterday. A member from here sold me his set up with the gecko and was nice enough to deliver it to me yesterday  Thanks Nat!

He's a little cutie and my first reptile.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

You Finally got it! YAY. Congrats, looks like a beautyyyyyy


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Dalmation! They are great pets!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's really nice . Are those the kinds that camouflages


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

he's a pretty cool pet to have... Im glad I finally got one 

I got him to eat some mashed banana off my finger earlier, he loved that.

cute pic from this afternoon.. napping in his plant


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant be sure with the photos but it looks like a female.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

good score!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

your's is much cooler looking than the geico geiko.
envious of your new gecko!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Cant be sure with the photos but it looks like a female.


ill get a pic of the underbelly to see if can be sexed.. Nat said it's fairly young... around 8-10 months. I hope it's a female, eventually i'd like to get a bigger set up and get a couple more females.

for anyone whos wondering. they are super easy to care for. no heat lamps or lights. they eat a powder food you mix with water. all you have to do is mist their tank once or twice a day to keep up the humidity.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

awww...very cute. i had a wild pet gekko when i lived in hawaii. he slept on our radio clock alarm, constantly hung out on the plate of the kitchen tap when i did dishes and just general like it wherever it was warmest or where ever he could pop out and scare me! 

i was eyeing up that add to . congrats on getting it.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

the only issue im having is with my cat   im hoping his intense interest dies down soon once he relizes he can't get it. 

I have this fear that he's going to claw the opening hinge and open it so the gecko will escape  or jump on it and break the screen top


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i bet he would be very interested in the little guy.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

is its cage screen or glass i cant tell from the pic?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

the tank is all glass with a screen top

he's very determined to get it...usually at night when the gecko is out making noises... i have it up on a stand so he shouldn't be able to jump on it but you know how cats are. if there determined enough they will find a way


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm............i have a big acrylic hex tank sitting here doing nothing........

can real rocks be used if they r glued so they don't tumble on them?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont see why not as long as the rocks are treated and secured

the hex should be good cause they like a space that's more higher than it is wide.. they need lots of climbly things since they spend most of their time up high rather than on the ground.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

do they have a preference of being with others?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

from what I understand males can't be kept together cause they fight but females can live together (kinda like bettas lol) and you can keep 1 male and some females but they might breed.


----------

